# Timers and Favorites backup



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I just swapped the old hopper with the new hopper with sling. I was expecting to have to rebuild my timers and favorites list, but once I finished setting up the system, I found that they were already set on the new hopper. Are these backed up on the Joey so when I relinked the Joey, it restored my settings?


Ken


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You settings and timers are saved in the remote


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I know the settings and timers CAN be saved in the remote, but it isn't automatic from what I've read.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Restoring to a replacement receiver is automatic, it restores immediately after linking the remote.


Sent from my iPad.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I did not know that, thanks.

But you still have to manually save it to the remote, right???


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I had not saved my settings to the remote in a while, but the timers and favorites seemed to be up to date.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

do regular backup and you will have everything OK and being prepare to disaster what could happen any day from now !


----------

